# Protocolo IEC 870-5-102



## Erica (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola estoy desarrollando aplicacion para comunicarme de forma remota a un contador electrico, mediante el protocolo IEC 870-5-102 pero no tengo muy claro como enviar la trama, alguien tiene conocimiento sobre este tema que me pueda ayudar, muchas gracias de ante mano.


----------



## alsanbar86 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola Erica, acabo de llegar al foro, igual ya respondo tarde... pero por si acaso te cuento lo poquito que se.

Yo también estoy empezando ahora con este asunto y encontré un articulo en internet que me resultó muy útil: http://www.aperca.org/temppdf/Articulo Contadores.pdf
en este artículo se muestra paso a paso la implementación y aplicación de la norma.

Por otro lado existe este documento oficial de Red Eléctrica, pero que en mi opinión no resulta nada útil para un novato en este tema: http://www.ree.es/operacion/pdf/simel/protoc_RMCM10042002.pdf


----------

